# how often to clean a dogs ears



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

3 out of my 4 get it once a week unless they been swimming then its after they have swam and the other one gets cleaned 2 times a week , he has terrible ears....


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive been curious about this. I have been doing it at bath times. So far he's needed a bath 1 x a week. I'm curious about trimming the hair near their ears. What do you trim. I'm afraid I will cut him. My father in law chopped the tip of his little westies ear off when giving her a hair trim it was terriable. Really the whole tip is gone she has one pointy ear and one straight ear. My husband started calling him "Grampy's Chop Shop" he didnt laugh lol. Poor little muffin she was a mess it was Christmas Eve too.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

When you see the vet, I'd definitely recommend having an ear cytology run. The ears really shouldn't get dirty fast. I'd suspect he has a low grade infection (it's not bad enough to cause shaking and itching, but enough to cause excessive debris).

Having said that, every dog is different in how often they need their ears cleaned. My girls (1 and 6) never need their ears cleaned. And they swim regularly and roll around in the dirt plenty. The old man (12) needs his done every 2-3 weeks when his allergies are worse. I also need to treat him with meds every so often.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We do once a week with ear cleaning solution.

We did it daily when we first got him and he had a minor ear infection.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> When you see the vet, I'd definitely recommend having an ear cytology run. The ears really shouldn't get dirty fast. I'd suspect he has a low grade infection (it's not bad enough to cause shaking and itching, but enough to cause excessive debris).
> 
> Having said that, every dog is different in how often they need their ears cleaned. My girls (1 and 6) never need their ears cleaned. And they swim regularly and roll around in the dirt plenty. The old man (12) needs his done every 2-3 weeks when his allergies are worse. I also need to treat him with meds every so often.


This makes me feel better coming from a vet.... as I was just about to say my guys (including the cat) get their ears cleaned at bath times or when I think about it (comes out to be every three weeks or maybe once a month). 

If the golden has "thicker" ears (meaning the skin/flap and also the fur inside and around the ear), then they do get wax buildup and dirt and junk trapped inside. Plus, I think if they get one yeast infection in the ear they are very likely to get it again and again. <- Our previous golden had to have his ears cleaned out weekly, otherwise he'd have a full blown ear infection.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My groomer suggested cleaning just the outer ear with cotton balls and alcohol, our former vet said the same. The rubbing alcohol is drying and gets the yeast out.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, once a dog gets one infection, it's very common for them to get an infection periodically.

Don't use alcohol if there is any chance that there is a scratch or any sort of open wound in the ear. You'll never get close to the dog's ears again if there is!


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

thanks alot everyone for replies 
i'm greatful well, i hope there is no ear infection, but his ear smells like hotspots.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Healthy ears shouldn't smell! Get thee to the vet for diagnosis as soon as possible.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs do not have any ear issues, and have not for a long while now.....

I clean them out every 2 weeks using 3 parts white vinegar to 1 part rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm on orders from the vet to clean Ranger's ears out once a week, then gradually lengthen the amount of time between cleanings. We went almost 9 months without an ear infection and then he got two (different ears) in the span of 3 months. His tend to get gunky and a deep pink if they're not done once a week. I'm hoping his switch to raw will help with the ears.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The only time I clean Merlin's ears is after swimming or if they are dirty. They're hardly ever dirty anymore.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

hey all 
after the deep cleaning of nicks ears, he no longer has problems with them .. very happy! thank you all for good replies


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad to read your post Ran.  
Hope you post often about your new guide dog!


----------

